# AOPA minicourse on GPS



## evangilder (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool mini-course on using the GPS inflight. Best part is that it's FREE!

VFR GPS Guide: Garmin 430/530
This self-paced, 15-minute online course is the first in a series of ASF minicourses on various panel-mount GPS units. Unlike traditional training courses, it focuses on the few functions regularly used by a typical pilot in VFR flight.

http://www.aopa.org/asf/online_courses/#new


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2006)

Very cool Eric, I 'm glad to see you're taking advantage of AOPA, they have some great stuff!


----------

